# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Për kë bie kambana e Shën Marisë së Përmetit?

## Albo

*Për kë bie kambana e Shën Marisë së Përmetit?*

Unë që po ju shkruaj jam lindur e rritur në Përmet deri në moshën 18 vjeçare. Prej 17 vjetësh së bashku me familjen time kam emigruar në Amerikë. Po ulem të shkruaj pasi jam indinjuar jashtëmase me atë që po ngjet në qytetin tim të lindjes dhe është një ngjarje që nuk duhet të shqetësojë vetëm përmetarët, por gjithë shqiptarët paqedashës e liridashës, pa dallim besimi fetar. Një grup "policësh privatë" kanë dhunuar një godinë që shërbente prej 16 vjetësh si Kishë, kanë dhunuar fizikisht klerin që shërbente në atë Kishë, kanë dhunuar të gjitha objektet e shenjta në kishë, që nga Ungjilli, ikonat e deri tek enët e shënjta që kleri përdor gjatë Liturgjisë Hyjnorë. Janë dhunuar edhe njerëzit e mediave të vendit, që erdhën në vendin e ngjarjes për të marrë informacion mbi atë që po ndodhte nga njerëzit e "policisë private". Këta "policë privatë" pretendojnë se po vinin në vend një vendim gjykate që godina e Kishës ti kthehej në pronësi Bashkisë Përmet, edhe pse ky vendim ishtë marrë mbi 10 vjet më parë. Dita që zgjodhën për të kryer një dhunim të tillë, ishta dita që Kisha dhe gjithë besimtarët orthodhoksë në botë festonin Festën e Fjetjes dhe Lartësimit së Virgjëreshës Mari, në nder të së Cilës është ngritur edhe Kisha në Përmet. Arsyeja tjetër që mora mundimin të shkruaj ka të bëjë me faktin se është e paimagjinueshme për mua, se si ky sakrilegj kalohet pa vëmendjen e duhur të mediave shqiptare dhe pa reagimin e bashkëqytetarëvë të mi në Shqipëri e në botë. Nuk më takon mua të flas në emrin e Përmetit e përmetarëvë, qytetit me historinë më të lavdishme në historinë e Shqipërisë dhe me njërëzit më paqedashës e të kulturuar të vendit. Por më takon mua si qytetar i atij vendi, si qytetar përmetar, si besimtar i thjeshtë orthodhoks që të ndaj me ju reagimin tim për këtë ngjarje. Dhe uroj që ky reagim i imi të inkurajojë gjithë përmetarët, gjithë shqiptarët, të mëdhenj e të vegjël, që të gjejnë kurajon që të ngrejnë zërin e tyre si qytetarë të atij vendi, sa hërë që shkelen hapur liritë e tyre universale e kushtetuese si njërëz të lirë.

*E vërteta historike mbi Kishën e Shën Marisë së Pazarit*

Duke qenë së unë i përkas brezit të lindur pas "revolucionit kulturor" të 1967 në Shqipërinë komuniste, unë nuk kam mundur që të shikoj me sytë e mi Kishën e Shën Marisë, apo të mësoj mbi bësimin fetar. Në kohën që unë linda, ishte e ndaluar të përdorje fjalën "Zot" e nuk kish "kisha" apo "xhami" apo "teqe" në Përmet. Por ajo që unë di mbi këtë Kishë, është ajo që kam mësuar nga goja e familjes sime, brezit të gjyshit tim, lindur në fillim të shekullit të XX, brezit të babait e nënës sime, lindur pas çlirimit të Shqipërisë në 1944, të cilët e dëshmuan me sytë e tyre jo vëtëm praninë e Kishës në mes të qytetit, por edhe aktet transformuese që ndodhën me të më pas, me urdhër të rregjimit komunist të kohës në vitin 1967. Në kohën që unë kam lindur e jetuar në Përmet, godina njihej si "shtëpia e kulturës". Burimi tjetër historik që hedh dritë mbi historikun e kësaj kishe, janë dëshmitë e përmetarëvë të tjerë të vjetër që përkonin plotësisht me dëshmitë e familjes sime dhe librat e shumtë që janë botuar mbi historinë e Përmetit e përmetarëvë në këto 20 vitet e fundit. Këto libra, për herë të parë hidhnin dritë mbi historinë e vërtetë të Përmëtit e përmetarëvë, të çliruar nga diktati dhë frika e rregjimit komunist të kohës, që revizionoi jo vetëm historinë e Përmetit, por revizionoi siç i vinte për mbarë gjithë historinë e popullit shqiptar që nga gjeneza e historisë. Dhe burimi i fundit që hedh dritë janë dëshmitë e vetë Kishës Orthodhokse në Shqipëri që ka mbledhur dhe i ka servirur publikut në këto 20 vjet.

Me rrënien e komunizmit, pas vitit 1990, ajo që njihej si "shtëpi kulture" e humbi jo vetëm funksionin e saj gjatë kohës së komunizmit, por u transformua në një godinë ku u hapën biznese private nga persona të caktuar që morën ambientet e godinës me qera. U hapën bilardo, lojra fati, lojra argëtimi për fëmijë me pagesë dhe salla e madhe e shtëpisë së kulturës u përdor vetëm për takime elektorale politike të partive politike të kohës. Lulishtet që rrethonin godinën u "pushtuan" po nga lokalet private. I shkruaj të gjitha këto, fakte që i njohin gjithë përmetarët që kanë jetuar në atë qytet, për të bërë transparëncën me publikun e gjerë shqiptar që ka lexuar shumë artikuj në media, por nuk i ka mësuar të gjitha këto fakte.

E vërteta historike për mua është e qartë si drita e diellit: vendi dhe godina që në quanim "shtëpi kulture" ka qënë për 3 shekuj Kishë Orthodhokse, ngritur e trashëguar brez pas brezi nga vetë besimtarët orthodhoksë përmetarë. Nuk ka asnjë dilemë, asnjë hije dyshimi mbi të vërtetën historike. Kushdo që pretendon se nuk është kështu, apo se shteti ka "investuar" e "ndryshuar" strukturën e godinës, është ose duke gënjyer hapur, ose është duke u munduar të shtrembërojë të vërtetën me qëllim.

*Çfarë ishte "shtëpia e kulturës" në Përmet?*

Kur një diplomat amerikan vizitoi Përmetin në një mision fakt-mbledhës mbi problemin e Kishës së Shën Marisë, kur arriti para Kishës në Përmët, përkthyesi i tij shqiptar i thotë: "Kjo ka qenë shtëpia e kulturës në Përmet dhe tani e ka marrë Kisha". Diplomati ngriti vetullat dhe iu drejtua përkthyesit të tij shqiptar: "Shtëpi kulture?" Ishte mënyra e tij për të thënë që nuk e kuptoj se çdo të thuash. Përkthyesi i shpjegoi që në komunizëm ajo kish shërbyer si "shtëpi kulture". Diplomati nuk insistoi më tëj, por e shënoi togëfjalëshin "shtëpi kulture" në bllokun e tij dhe e mbylli atë dilemë me fjalët: "Nuk e dija që kultura kishte një shtëpi, tani e mësova!" Kur u kthye në Tiranë, merr në telefon një intelektual të nderuar dhe e fton për një kafe e bisedë. Misioni i diplomatit: Të zhbirrojë kuptimin e "shtëpisë së kulturës" në Përmët.

Intelektuali shqiptar e sqaroi diplomatin se ato që shqiptarët njohin si "shtëpi kulture" nuk ishin gjë tjetër veçse vatra të indoktrinimit të popullsisë shqiptare me propagandën komuniste të rregjimit komunist. Ato u ngritën në Shqipëri në vitet 60 sipas modelit kinez të revolucionit kulturor komunist të Mao Cen Dun-it në Kinë. Në to nuk prodhohej art e kulturë. Ato shërbenin si vatra të indoktrinimit të fshatrave e qyteteve të vendit, nëpër të cilat kalonin gjithë popullsia e vendit, që nga fëmijët e vegjël në bankat e shkollave, e deri tek pleqtë pensionistë, ku duhet të mësonin "moralin e njeriut të ri komunist". Dhe nuk ishte rastësi që në shumicën e rasteve, këto "shtëpi kulture" u ngritën mbi godinat e objekteve të kultit të vendit, kishave e xhamive, pasi rregjimi komunist e kish të qartë që duhej të shkatërrohej tradita fetare e shqiptarëve para se shqiptarët të mund të indoktrinoheshin me ideologjinë e re komuniste. Morali i ngritur mbi traditën shekullore fetare të shqiptarëve u zëvendësua me moralin komunist. Ungjilli e Kurani ia lanë vendin "Veprave të Shokut Enver"! Frika ndaj Perëndisë ia la vendin frikës ndaj xhelatëvë të rregjimit komunist, që të vrisnin, burgosnin, internonin, spiunonin për një fjalë goje.

Dhe njerëzit që drejtonin këto "shtëpi kulture" në Përmët e në mbarë qytetet e Shqipërisë nuk ishin njerëz dosido. Këta ishin njerëz të përzgjedhur nga Partia, shumë prej të cilëvë u dërguan edhe në Kinë për të mësuar nga "vëllezërit tanë komunistë kinezë" se si të bënim edhe ne një revolucion kulturor në Shqipëri. Se kush ishin këta përsona në Përmet, i njohin gjithë përmetarët dhë janë të njëjtët persona që mbushin faqet e gazetave shqiptare me artikuj nostalgjikë për të kaluarën komuniste dhe sulme ndaj Kishës Orthodhokse dhe klerit orthodhoks në Përmet e mbarë Shqipërinë. Kjo është mënyra së si ata ruajnë nostalgjinë për të kaluarën në të cilën, u lindën, rritën e thinjën. Dhe më vjen tmerrësisht keq të konstantoj nga larg, se edhe 20 vjet liri nuk kanë ndihmuar këtë kategori njërëzish që të çlirohen nga fryma ateisto-komuniste që propaganduan dhunshëm mbi 2 breza përmetarësh.


*Kultura komuniste, njollë e zezë në kulturën shqiptare*

Një tjetër aspekt që më irriton jashtëmase është kur lexoj nga përmetarë të ndryshëm, kryesisht nostalgjikë të së shkuarës komuniste, që përpiqen të barazojnë kulturën komuniste me kulturën e traditën shekullore të Përmetit e përmetarëvë. Zotërinj! Nuk ka ngelur kultura përmetare që të barazohet me kulturën komuniste! Përmeti është parajsa shqiptare! Për shekuj përmetarët e besimeve të ndryshme jetojnë në paqe me njeri-tjetrin. Nëse do të mësosh për bashkëjetesën e harmoninë fetare të shqiptarëvë, shkoni e vizitoni Përmetin, qytetin e kishave orthodhokse, xhamive muslimane, teqeve bektashije, bashkësive ungjillore. Revolucioni kulturor komunist i vitit 1967 ishte oguri më i zi në historinë e atij populli që nga gjeneza e tij! Më i rëndë se vetë pushtimi osman, pasi as osmanët nuk iu mohuan shqiptarëve lirinë për të besuar në këtë mënyre! Akte të tilla të dhunshme që ndodhin sot në Përmet nuk kanë se si të mos risjellin në mendjen e përmetarëvë e gjithë shqiptarëvë atë që ngjau me ta në vitin e mbrapshtë 1967. Me këto akte ju nuk po përdhosni një Kishë, ju po përdhosni kulturën përmetare, po shkatërroni bashkëjetesën e harmoninë fetare të qytetit e mbarë Shqipërisë.

Përmeti është djepi i rilindjes sonë kombëtare që nxorri më shumë rilindas se gjithë trojet shqiptare të marra së bashku. Përmeti është qyteti i Naim Frashërit që i këndon Përëndisë në vjershat e tij dhe që ju u munduat t'ia redaktonit për t'ia përshtatur propagandës komunisto-ateiste të kohës. Përmeti është vendlindja e Jani Vretos nga Postenani, mikut më të mirë të Naim Frashërit në Stamboll, që i thosh mikut të tij në Stamboll: "As pema nuk lëshon gjethe pa bekimin e Perëndisë!" Çfarë do të thosh Naimi e Jani po të mësonin se përmetarët e tyre të dashur sulmojnë sot me dhunë shtëpinë e Zotit në mes të Përmetit?! Cila është përgjegjësia e këtij brezi përmetarësh sot, që të bëjmë sakrilegje të tilla ndaj Kishës dhe Zotit, apo t'i ruajmë e trashëgojmë këto brezit tjetër që vjen pas nesh?! 

Këto Kisha shekullore nuk janë vetëm prona të Kishës Orthodhokse dhe besimtarëvë orthodhoksë. Keto janë edhe kontributi më i madh kulturor shqiptar në kulturën  universale të njerëzimit! Ato kishat e shenjta shekullore që gjejmë në Përmët, vizitohen jo vetëm nga përmetarët e vjetër në ditën e festave të tyre, por vizitohen edhe nga turistët e huaj të shumtë që vizitojnë Përmetin, të cilët mrekullohen nga afresket kishtare. Familjet e vjetra përmetare që kanë lëvizur në qytetet e tjera të vendit apo jashtë tij, nuk kthehen në Përmet për tu çmallur me "shtëpinë e kulturës", vijnë për të vizituar kishat e shenjta të qytetit dhe fshatrave përreth prej nga kanë origjinën. Dhe kjo nuk është vetëm një dëshmi e traditës së tyre fetare familjare, kjo është një dëshmi se shpirti i shqiptarit ishtë kalaja e vetme që komunistët nuk arritën ta pushtojnë dot. Përmetarët e gjithë shqiptarët po u rikthehen traditës së tyre fetare në liri të plotë. Atë që e mbolli dhuna, po e shkatërron sot liria!

*Për veshët e kujt bie kambana e Shën Marisë së Përmetit?*

Bie për veshët e besimtarëvë të thjeshtë orthodhoksë në mbarë Shqipërinë dhë në botë. Eshtë detyra jonë si besimtarë që të lutemi për Kishën, lutje drejtuar Zotit tonë Krisht e Nënës sonë të Tërëshënjtë, Virgjërëshës Mari. Duhet t'Iu lutemi jo vëtëm që të mbrojnë Kishën tonë nga i ligu, t'iu japi forcë e besim klerit orthodhoks, por duhet të lutemi edhe që të ndriçojë ërrësirën shpirtërorë të atyre njërëzve që bëjnë akte të tilla. Siç na mëson Zoti ynë Krisht, kush vë dorë mbi Kishën, kush vë dorë mbi shërbëtorët që Perëndia ka thirrur për të shërbyer në atë Kishë, kush vë dorë mbi besimtarët që mblidhen të adhurojnë Zotin në atë Kishë, ka bërë mëkatin që nuk falet e nuk njeh mëshirën e Zotit. Mëkatin ndaj Frymës së Shenjtë që gjen strehë në atë Kishë dhe që e shenjtëron e mbron atë Kishë, atë qytet, atë popull. Një mëkat që do të rëndojë mbi shpirtrat e tyre, mbi shpirtrat e familjarëvë të tyre, mbi shpirtrat e fëmijëve të fëmijëvë të tyre në përjetësi. Kjo është arsyeja pse besimtarët orthodhoksë hyjnë në Kishë me frikë dhe besim Perëndie. Nuk duhet të dëshpërohemi për këto që ndodhin pasi Perëndia është gjithmonë me ne! Asnjëhërë nuk ka braktisur dhë asnjëherë nuk do të na braktisi. Ky është dhe një test për besimin tonë, një test që Vetë Perëndia lejon të ndodhi, për të parë nëse ne do të jemi gati të dëshmojmë atë që besojmë jo vëtëm në kohë paqeje, por edhe kur e gjejmë veten nën sulmet e dhunshme të demonëvë me fytyrë njeriu.

Bie për veshët e shqiptarëvë të të gjitha besimeve fetare në vend. Sot dhunohet një Kishë në Përmet, nësër do të dhunohet një xhami, pasnesër një teqe apo një bashkësi ungjillore. Ky nuk është një sulm vetëm ndaj Kishës Orthodhokse apo komunitetit orthodhoks, ky është një sulm ndaj lirisë fetare të gjithë shqiptarëvë që zgjedhin të praktikojnë në liri besimin e tyre. Të gjithë duhet të ngrejmë zërin së bashku, që nga krerët e komuniteteve fetare, e deri tek besimtarët e thjeshtë. Ky është një sulm dhe padrejtësi që nuk i bëhet vetëm Kishës Orthodhokse por gjithë komuniteteve fetare të vendit. Ka ardhur koha që të ngrejmë zërin të gjithë së bashku, për të mbrojtur liritë tona kushtetuese që kërcënohen nga i njëjti pushtet, nga të njëjtat gjykata që janë ngritur për të na mbrojtur ne qytetarëvë këto liri.

Bie për veshët e gjithë inteligjencës shqiptare, si brenda edhe jashtë vendit. Të gjithë asaj inteligjence në vend që nuk ka kurajon të vrasi heshtjen pasi i tremben raprezaljes së njerëzve me pushtet që orkestrojnë akte të tilla. Po zgjodhët të heshtni, nuk jeni qytetarë të lirë, jeni skllevër të atij rregjimi e atij sistemi aspak demokratik. Dhe heshtja është thjeshtë një ftesë për rikthimin e tiranisë ateisto-komuniste në Shqipëri. Edhe inteligjenca shqiptare që jeton jashtë Shqipërisë nuk është pa faj, përfshi unë që po iu shkruaj. Jeta në mërgim me rutinat dhe problematikën e vetë na ka kthyer në indiferentë për atë që ngjet në Shqipëri. Eshtë detyra jonë që të ngrejmë zërin tonë për probleme të tilla dhe të mos mjaftohemi vëtëm me kaq, pasi jemi në pozita për të bërë shumë më shumë se ngritja e zërit. Injoranca triumfon vetëm në ato vende ku inteligjenca zgjedh të heshti.

Bie edhe për veshët e gjithë shqiptarëvë të thjështë liridashës. Shteti e gjykatat janë ngritur për t'iu shërbyer ju, e jo ju atyre! Në komunizëm sovrani ishte diktatori dhe partia-shtet, në demokraci ne jemi sovrani. Secili prej nesh dhe të gjithë së bashku. Sa herë që shikoni sulme të tilla mbi liritë kushtetuese tuaja, sa herë shikoni padrejtësi ku prona nuk shkon tek pronari i ligjshëm por vidhet me dhunë, duhet të protestoni jo vetëm me zë por edhe me votën tuaj. Të gjithë ata pushtetarë që prishin paqen dhe dhunojnë hapur liritë tuaja për të besuar e praktikuar këtë bësim, të gjithë ata gjyqtarë të korruptuar që marrin vendime të tilla arbitrare me pasoja për gjithë shoqërinë, të gjithë ata burra shteti që zgjedhin të heshtin, meritojnë ndëshkimin me votën tuaj. Duhet t'iu shkruani letra e dërgoni email të gjithë përfaqësuesve tuaj për deputet, pushtetarëvë lokalë, që t'iu bëni të qartë indinjimin tuaj dhe humbjen e mbështetjes suaj me votë. Vëtëm nëse e bëjmë këtë gjë, klasa jonë politike dhe pushtetarët do të mësojnë se çdo të thotë të jetosh me frikën e sovranit, më frikën e votës së lirë.

Po e mbyll me një lutje drejtuar Nënës së Tërëshenjtë të Zotit, Virgjëreshës Mari: Mbroje o Nënë e Tërëshenjtë Kishën Orthodhokse dhe ndiçoje errësirën shpirtërorë të popullit tim me lutjet e Tua drejtuar Zotit tonë Krisht!


Ilirjan Papa


_* Autori është themeluesi e drejtuesi i komunitetit të parë e më të vjetër në gjuhën shqipe në Internet, Albasoul.com dhe ForumiShqiptar.com._


Shenim: Artikulli me lart u eshte derguar per botim gazetave Shqip, Mapo, Gazeta Shqiptare, Panorama, dhe ato kane refuzuar qe ta botojne ne faqet e gazetave te tyre.

----------

ARKIA (22-09-2013),dielli1 (01-09-2013),fadil gaxherri (19-10-2013),Korab Dibrani (30-10-2013),Kreksi (31-08-2013),Lida.L (14-10-2013),loni-loni (25-10-2013),sadmadman (28-09-2013),sistemet (21-10-2013)

----------


## Ingenuous

Vallaj, na permbarove fare me keto fjalet e lidhura bukur  :ngerdheshje:  Por... nuk te takon ty te besh thirrje te tilla, edhe pse me te zbutura nga "Agimi i Arte", prap qellimi i njejte eshte. 
Merre me qetesi dhe me tolerance.

Kisha e vjeter (nqs ka pasur nje kishe te vjeter dhe nqs kjo kishe e vjeter ka qene pikerisht aty) eshte rrafshuar, dhe pallati eshte akoma ne kembe. Pse duhet te prishim pallatin per te ndertuar kishen? A nuk ndodhen edhe dy kisha te tjera ne qytet?! Perse ato jane lene ne meshire te fatit?!!

Gjykata, pasi ka vlersuar te gjitha faktet e paraqitura nga palet, i ka dhene te drejte perfaqsuesve te bashkise. Pra, ajo prone nuk i perket kishes, por komunitetit. Te tjerat jane spekullime. Ajo godine, qe ndodhet ne pjesen me te bukur te qytetit, ka sherbyer gjithnje si qender artistike per komunitetin. Aty jepeshin koncerte, teatre aktivitete kulturore per femije, kurse formimi per arte etj. 

*Kur shprehet dhe keshilli bashkiak qe eshte vullneti i komunitetit, akoma ke dyshime ti ne USA!*

Gjithsesi urime per shkrimin, nese nuk ta botojne ne Shqiperi, te jesh i sigurte se ne gazetat greke do te kesh shume sukses!

----------

gjirfabe (30-09-2013),Kermilli (07-09-2013),mat (06-10-2013)

----------


## Station

Pallati i Kulturës

Pallati i Kulturës u ndërtua 51 vjet më parë, në vitin 1962. Pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore, në truallin ku është ngritur Pallati i Kulturës dhe lulishtja e qytetit, jetonin në baraka 30 familje. Në vitin 1958 u shpërngulën, pasi sistemi komunist hartoi një plan rregullues. Në nëntor të vitit 1962 u inaugurua lulishtja e qytetit sëbashku me Pallatin e Kulturës, objekt i cili funksionoi si i tillë deri në 26 maj 1997 kur u shndërrua në kishë. Me një sipërfaqe prej 584 metra katrorë, Nga e gjithë sipërfaqja mbi të cilën ngrihet Pallati i Kulturës prej 584 metra katrorë, vetëm 25 metra katrorë i takonin dikur truallit të Kishës së Përmetit. Kjo e vërtetë është ngritur mbi bazën e dokumentacionit autentik të siguruara në Arkivin Qendror teknik në Tiranë, të siguruara në Arkivin e Bashkisë së Përmetit dhe akt-ekspertiza e ekspertëve të caktuar nga gjyqësori dhe të pranuar si nga Bashkia, ashtu edhe nga kisha, thekson për gazetën Shekulli, Kastriot Bezati, ish-drejtor i Qendrës së Kulturës në Bashkinë e Përmetit.

/Shekulli Online/Përgatiti: E.Sh/


*Nga 584 metra katror që ka Pallati i kulturës vetëm 25 metra katror i përkasin truallit të vjetër të kishës.*

----------

Korab Dibrani (30-10-2013)

----------


## Albo

> Vallaj, na permbarove fare me keto fjalet e lidhura bukur  Por... nuk te takon ty te besh thirrje te tilla, edhe pse me te zbutura nga "Agimi i Arte", prap qellimi i njejte eshte. 
> Merre me qetesi dhe me tolerance.
> 
> Kisha e vjeter (nqs ka pasur nje kishe te vjeter dhe nqs kjo kishe e vjeter ka qene pikerisht aty) eshte rrafshuar, dhe pallati eshte akoma ne kembe. Pse duhet te prishim pallatin per te ndertuar kishen? A nuk ndodhen edhe dy kisha te tjera ne qytet?! Perse ato jane lene ne meshire te fatit?!!
> 
> Gjykata, pasi ka vlersuar te gjitha faktet e paraqitura nga palet, i ka dhene te drejte perfaqsuesve te bashkise. Pra, ajo prone nuk i perket kishes, por komunitetit. Te tjerat jane spekullime. Ajo godine, qe ndodhet ne pjesen me te bukur te qytetit, ka sherbyer gjithnje si qender artistike per komunitetin. Aty jepeshin koncerte, teatre aktivitete kulturore per femije, kurse formimi per arte etj. 
> 
> Kur shprehet dhe keshilli bashkiak qe eshte vullneti i komunitetit, akoma ke dyshime ti ne USA!
> 
> Gjithsesi urime per shkrimin, nese nuk ta botojne ne Shqiperi, te jesh i sigurte se ne gazetat greke do te kesh shume sukses!


E kam te qarte qe ajo qe te cudit ty ne fjalet e mia me siper, eshte se si une kam kurajon si qytetar i lire te shpreh ate qe mendoj. Ti nuk ke ate kurajo, ti je mesuar "te ndjekesh urdhrat", te tjeret mendojne per ty, ti vetem mendon, sillesh e vepron si te urdherojne te tjeret. Kur Albo shkruan, ti lexo e meso se keto qe une shkruaj ketu nuk kane lidhje vetem me Kishen e Permetin, kane lidhje me qytetarine e kulturen demokratike qe ty te mungon.





> Pallati i Kulturës
> 
> Pallati i Kulturës u ndërtua 51 vjet më parë, në vitin 1962. Pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore, në truallin ku është ngritur Pallati i Kulturës dhe lulishtja e qytetit, jetonin në baraka 30 familje. Në vitin 1958 u shpërngulën, pasi sistemi komunist hartoi një plan rregullues. Në nëntor të vitit 1962 u inaugurua lulishtja e qytetit sëbashku me Pallatin e Kulturës, objekt i cili funksionoi si i tillë deri në 26 maj 1997 kur u shndërrua në kishë. Me një sipërfaqe prej 584 metra katrorë, “Nga e gjithë sipërfaqja mbi të cilën ngrihet Pallati i Kulturës prej 584 metra katrorë, vetëm 25 metra katrorë i takonin dikur truallit të Kishës së Përmetit. Kjo e vërtetë është ngritur mbi bazën e dokumentacionit autentik të siguruara në Arkivin Qendror teknik në Tiranë, të siguruara në Arkivin e Bashkisë së Përmetit dhe akt-ekspertiza e ekspertëve të caktuar nga gjyqësori dhe të pranuar si nga Bashkia, ashtu edhe nga kisha”, thekson për gazetën “Shekulli”, Kastriot Bezati, ish-drejtor i Qendrës së Kulturës në Bashkinë e Përmetit.
> 
> /Shekulli Online/Përgatiti: E.Sh/
> 
> 
> *Nga 584 metra katror që ka Pallati i kulturës vetëm 25 metra katror i përkasin truallit të vjetër të kishës.*



Ky paragraf qe eshte hedhur e shumefishuar nga mediat shqiptare, eshte shkruajtur nga Kastriot Bezati, ciceroni i Partise ne muzeun e "Kongresit te Permetit", drejtuesi per vite te tera i "Shtepise se Kultures", permetari i vetem ne qytet qe di edhe gjuhen kinezce, dhe nje "historian" ne profesion, ku si pergjegjesi kish "ruajtjen e mesimeve te Partise e Veprave te shokut Enver" ne mbare qytetin. Ishte njeriu qe u mundua te perdorte "shtepine e kultures" per periftime personale, pasi ishte ky "drejtori i Kultures" ne Permet edhe pas renies se komunizmit. Dhe ma pret mendja, nje pjese atyre qerave qe bizneset paguanin per te marre me qera dhomat e "shtepise se kultures", shkonin edhe ne xhepin e Kastriot Bezatit.

Kastriot Bezati ka drejtuar edhe "shtepine muze" prane Kinemase se qytetit, qe kish te bente me antikitetin. Kur vizitova Permetin heren e fundit, shtator 2011, "shtepia muze" kish perfunduar ne nje godine qe ne pamje te jashtme dukej sikur i kishin hedhur ndonje bombe, dyer te shqyera, dritare te shqyera, catia e rene, nje godine komplet e braktisur dhe nje skene qe nuk e gjen as ne lagjet geto te Amerikes.

Kastriot Bezati genjen dhe mashtron publikun shqiptar, duke perdorur "arkivat e Tiranes" kur vete qytetaret permetare kane nxjerre nga arkivat e tyre familjare foto te Kishes ne vite, dhe Kisha ka qene katedrale jo kishe e vogel, dhe ka qene shume here me e madhe se 5 x 5 m qe na thote Bezati.

Shko e pyete ciceronin e Byrose Politike ne Permet, cfare ka per te thene per fotot e permetareve dhe Kishes per Kishen e Shen Marise se Pazarit ne Permet? Shko e pyete edhe se c'lidhje kish "bilardoja" dhe "lojrat e fatit" me kulturen ne "shtepine e kultures" dhe ne xhepin e kujt shkonin ato leke? Shko edhe pyete se kush ua la trashegimi pronen atyre tre lokaleve qe u ndertuan perreth Kishes ne lulishten e Permetit, dhe pyeteni se perse nuk e ngriti zerin qe te mbronte "pronen publike" kur kjo ndodhi kurse sot eshte flamurtari i mbrojtjes se "shtepise se kultures" ne Permet?

Dhe pasi te mbarosh me keto, shko e pyete historianin se nga e ka origjinen familja e tij dhe kur jane vendosur ne Permet.

Albo

----------

pajtimp (28-09-2013)

----------


## Ingenuous

Ti qe merr cdo rol ne emer te lirise se mendimit, se ne jemi te ndrydhur, pa ma sqaron pak se c'pune ka Greqia me problemet e pronesise se Kishes AUTOQEFALE (teorikisht) Shqiptare????

----------

Enkeleu (02-09-2013),fadil gaxherri (19-10-2013),gjirfabe (30-09-2013),Kermilli (07-09-2013)

----------


## BOKE

Per ata qe s'e dine apo qe kane harruar, mesoni dicka per Permetin.

----------

skampin (05-10-2013)

----------


## BLEDI_SH

> Kur Albo shkruan, ti lexo e meso se keto qe une shkruaj ketu nuk kane lidhje vetem me Kishen e Permetin, kane lidhje me qytetarine e kulturen demokratike qe ty te mungon.


kete qe shkruan ketu,e ke shkruajtur dhe ne shume tema te tjera,disa pyetje kam une,kush eshte Albo qe te tjeret duhet te lexojne madje dhe te mesojne nga te thenat e tij?cte duket vetja ty qe kerkon nga te tjeret nje gje te tille,te ka hyre vetja ne qef dhe ndjehesh kaq i zgjuar sa ke pretendim qe te tjeret te te lexojne dhe te mesojne nga ty?me cte drejte ti e kerkon nga te tjeret nje gje te tille,kete nuk e kerkojne as shkenctaret as shkrimtaret,askush,ata shkruajn mendimet dhe veprat e tyre por nuk kerkojne nga te tjeret ti degjojne apo ti ndjekin,kete e lene ne krizen e lexuesit dhe te njeriut te gjykoje se sa te drejta jane shkrimet apo veprat e tyre,dhe kjo eshte e drejta dhe e logjikshmja,ndersa ti nji hic,se kaq dime per ty,dhe nje drejtues forumi kerkon nga te tjeret te mesojne nga ti?!!!!

----------



----------


## deshmuesi

Ti Albo mund te kesh shume te drejte, por ti gjykon me llogjike te mishit.  Arsyetimi tend eshte tamam si ai i pales tjeter.  Po keshtu nese ka tipik model komunisti, je ti Albo, sepse gjithmone dikton te tjeret te mendojne si ty, dhe njekoheisht i fyen ata duke mednuar se keshtu larteson veten tende. Kjo vjen nga provincializmi yt ne te cilen ti je rritur. Kurre nuk dote kekroja prej besimtareve ne Krisht, qe te shkojne e te luftojne per te thyer ligjet e shtetit. Lufta e te krishterit eshte kunder frymerave te erresires ne vendet qiellore. Efes:5:. LExoni biblen dhe mesoni fjalen e Perendise, qe te njihni Krishtin dhe te beni vullnetin e Tij. Ju vecse jeni nje tok fetaresh, qe nuk beni gje tjeter, vecse politike, ne dem te vendit. A ka me paradoks, kur sheh medjat greke te flasin per ceshtje te brendshme shqiptare, dhe nuk flasin asnje fjale per parrullat e Agimit te (th)arte. Si nuk te shoh ty si patriot orhtodhoks qe na hiqesh ketu, qe te hapesh nje teme kunder ketyre thirjeve qe behen mu ne kerthize te shqiperise, nga Agimi i(th)arte? Si nuk e shoh ate peshkopin tuaj, qe te flase dy fjale ndaj ketyre nderhyrjeve dhe deklaratave provokative qe Greqia i ben shqiperise dhe shqiptareve? Ja pra, ju beni politike, dhe politiken do merni. Albo me vjen shume keq, por ti se pari duhet te mesosh te diskutosh, te digjosh dhe te mos gjykosh askend.  Njerzit nuk jane "guricka", cdo kush ka nje mendim dhe me qetesi duhet te mirpirtet. Perjashto ekstremistet  dhe ata qe shajen e fyejne besimin dhe perosnalitetin e cdo individi.  Te jesh i krishtere eshte e veshtire, sepse kur dikush do te kerkoje pallton, jepi dhe kemishen: nese te godasin ne nje faqe, kthei dhe tjetren. Ndersa ju, sapo peshkopi juaj beri thirjen per "luftim" mblodhet disa autobuza me ( me kujtuat Edi Ramen me 21 janar) dhe marshuat drejt per te "cliruar" ndertesen.  E di si i tha Pjetri njehere Jezusit?  (lexo bilen te mesosh cfar Zoti kerkon nga i krishteri)  Kur Jezusi me dishepujt e tij po ecte ne nje krahine, banoret dolen dhe i perzune. Athere Pjetri i tha Jezusit: Mesues pse mos dergosh zjarr nga qielli qe te digjen te terre keta?  dhe Jezusi i tha :macka: u nuk e dini se nga cila Fryme jeni? 
 Pjetri shprehu pikerisht nje arsyetim njerzor, dmth ndeshtkimin. Tamam si ju, qe menjehere bet thirrje per marshim dhe ripushtim te nderteses me forcen e njeriut.  Por Jezusi i tregoi Pjetrit se I krishteri i vertete i perket Frymes se Shenjte dhe jo frymes se botes. Ju me kete veprim bete te njeten gje qe beri bota ,dmth ja kthyet me te njejten monedhe. Perse?  Kjo, sepse  fjala e peshkopit qe dha thirjjen per pushtim,, te cilin e shihni dhe e adhuroni si zot, duhet te vihet ne vend. Ate qe mbillni, thote bibla ate dhe do te korrni.  Nje gje ju them me dhimbje, ju dhe politika juaj fetare ecen ne dem te vendit dhe ne interes te greqise. Por gjithshka eshte njerzore, dhe mbarojne me njeriun.

----------

Ina Ina (25-09-2013),Kermilli (07-09-2013)

----------


## Albo

> Ti qe merr cdo rol ne emer te lirise se mendimit, se ne jemi te ndrydhur, pa ma sqaron pak se c'pune ka Greqia me problemet e pronesise se Kishes AUTOQEFALE (teorikisht) Shqiptare????


Nje qytetar i lire, nje qytetar shqiptar me kulture demokratike, pyetja e pare qe ben eshte:

- Perse Policia e Shtetit, qe i ka zyrat 50 hapa larg nga Kisha ne Permet, prej nje jave nuk nderhyn per te vendosur rendin ne vend por lejon dhunimin e prifterinjve, gazetareve dhe besimtareve te thjeshte?

- Cfare eshte kjo "polici private" qe vepron ne Permet kur Permbarimi eshte pergjegjesi e Bashkise Permet, ne bashkepunim me policine bashkiake apo Policine e Shtetit?

- Perse kryeministri i vendit priti 4 dite per tu prononcuar per incidentin dhe ate qe po ngjet ne Permet dhe presidenti i vendit, njeriu qe kushtetuta e ngarkon me pergjegjesine e "unitetit kombetar" dhe "ruajtjes se paqes e harmonise fetare ne vend", gjen kohe te prononcohet per akuzat e socialisteve ndaj tij per seline demokratike, por nuk prononcohet kur prifterinjte, gazetaret e atij vendi rrihen ne rruge dhe kisha perdhoset nga "police private"? Cili prej tyre i hipi makines per te shkuar ne Permet e per tu takuar me komunitetin orthodhoks te qytetit, klerin dhe njerezit e bashkise, per te negociuar nje zgjidhje te problemit? A i thirri kryeministri i vendit perfaqesuesit e KOASH ne zyren e tij ne Kryeministri, per te degjuar shqetesimin e tyre e per te punuar se bashku per te gjetur nje zgjidhje, ashtu sic e kerkon ligji qe vete Berisha firmosi ne 2008 me keto komunitete fetare?

- Perse prokuria e Permetit refuzon te hetoje deponimet publike te dhunimeve qe prifti i qytetit ka bere ne kete institucion? Perse mjeku ligjor i qarkut Gjirokaster refuzon te marri ne shqyrtim demtimet fizike te priftit? Po deshmine publike te gazetarit te ATSH dhe gazetarit te Top Channel, qe u dhunuan fizikisht dhe iu thyen kamerat nga "policet private", perse nuk i heton askush nga organet kompetente te shtetit shqiptar? Nje shtet karikature qe gjen kohe te hetoje eshtrat e ushtareve te rene greke te fshatit Kosine, por eshte shume i zene per tu marre me problemet e te gjalleve, kur qytetaret e vete dhunohen ne mes te qytetit e ne syte e gjithe shqiptareve e mbare opinionit publik shqiptar e boteror.

Te gjitha keto pyetje qe une te bera me lart, ben cdo qytetar i lire ne cdo vend te botes se qyteteruar. Asnje qytetar nuk pyet se cfare tha ministria e jashtme e vendit fqinj per incidentin, para se te pyesi se cfare po ben organet kompetente te vendit tim per te zgjidhur kete situate te krijuar. Dhe gjeja tjeter qe cdo qytetar i lire ne boten e qyteteruar ben, eshte solidarizimi me te gjithe ata qytetare te thjeshte qe dhunohen ne kete menyre. Solidarizohen me priftin e thjeshte qe si cdo te djele shkon e ben detyren e tij ne Kishe dhe e gjen veten nen kercenime, sharrje, grushta e shkelma. Solidarizohet me ata besimtaret e thjeshte orthodhokse qe shkojne cdo te diele ne ate Kishe per te adhuruar Zotin dhe iu mohoet kjo liri dhe ju perdhoset Kisha qe per ta eshte e shenjte. Solidarizohen me ata gazetaret e dhunuar, qe u dhunuan vetem e vetem se dhunuesit nuk deshen qe dhuna e shkelja e tyre e ligjit te kapej ne filem e ne kamera, pasi mund ti inkriminoje para ligjit neser.

Ti nuk ben asnje nga keto, por reagimi yt si qytetar shqiptar eshte: Perse Greqia me anen e ministrise se jashtme reagoi ne menyren se si reagoi! Pune e madhe se cfare ben e thote shteti yt shqiptar, per ty e rendesishme eshte se cfare thote ministria e jashtme greke, apo jo? Behuni njerez o te shkrete e fitoni kulture se keni te njejtin mentalitet komunist qe trasheguat nga prinderit tuaj, pavaresisht se ndryshe nga prinderit tuaj qe u rriten e thinjen nen ate rregjim, ju keni 20 vjet qe jetoni ne liri e demokraci.

Ministria e jashtme greke, dhe cdo ministri e jashtme e cdo vendi te botes, ate pune ka, qe te mbaje prononcime per probleme qe prekin lirite dhe interesat e shtetasve te saj apo te minoriteteve te saj ne vendet fqinje. Ministria e jashtme greke nuk flet ne emer te KOASH, Sinodi i Shenjte i KOASH i perbere nga 9 peshkope flet ne emer te KOASH. Dhe ashtu sic u prononcua Greqia, do prononcohen te gjitha vendet tona fqinje e vendet tona partnere, qe nga te gjitha vendet e BE e deri ne SHBA e me tej. Ashtu sic ka te drejte ministria e jashtme shqiptare te prononcohet per tensionet etnike e fetare qe ngrihen here pas here ne shtetin tone fqinj, Maqedoni. Ka te drejte pasi ne Maqedoni jeton nje minoritet i madh shtetasish maqedone me origjine etnike shqiptare. 

Gjeja tjeter qe duhet te mesosh eshte qe kthimi i pronave komuniteteve fetare nga shteti, prona qe shteti ua uzurpoi me dhune, eshte nje nga parakushtet qe BE i ka vene shtetit shqiptar per te hapur negociatat per anetaresim me te drejta te plota. Pas kesaj qe ndodhi ne Permet, jo vetem qe kjo perben nje hap mbrapa per aspiratat e vendit per integrimin, por BE do ti vere nje rendesi akoma me te madhe dhe do te ushtroje akoma me shume presion shtetit shqiptar qe t'i japi zgjidhje kesaj padrejtesie 50 vjecare nje ore e me pare. Dhe ky kusht nuk eshte kusht vetem per pronat e KOASH, por per pronat e gjithe komuniteteve fetare te vendit.

KOASH do te jete plotesisht Autoqefale, kur asaj ti jene kthyer te gjitha pronat e saj, ne menyre qe KOASH te mos administrohet vetem nga lemoshat qe Kryepeshkopi siguron ne boten e krishtere, por kur ajo te mund te kete pronat e saj qe mund ti shfrytezoje e shesi per te patur burime financiare qe te perballi nevojat e saj ne vend. 

Albo

----------


## Albo

> kete qe shkruan ketu,e ke shkruajtur dhe ne shume tema te tjera,disa pyetje kam une,kush eshte Albo qe te tjeret duhet te lexojne madje dhe te mesojne nga te thenat e tij?cte duket vetja ty qe kerkon nga te tjeret nje gje te tille,te ka hyre vetja ne qef dhe ndjehesh kaq i zgjuar sa ke pretendim qe te tjeret te te lexojne dhe te mesojne nga ty?me cte drejte ti e kerkon nga te tjeret nje gje te tille,kete nuk e kerkojne as shkenctaret as shkrimtaret,askush,ata shkruajn mendimet dhe veprat e tyre por nuk kerkojne nga te tjeret ti degjojne apo ti ndjekin,kete e lene ne krizen e lexuesit dhe te njeriut te gjykoje se sa te drejta jane shkrimet apo veprat e tyre,dhe kjo eshte e drejta dhe e logjikshmja,ndersa ti nji hic,se kaq dime per ty,dhe nje drejtues forumi kerkon nga te tjeret te mesojne nga ti?!!!!


Ai me lart me quajti "anti-shqiptar" dhe "grek" pasi une kam kurajon te mendoj e shpreh mendimin tim qe eshte ndryshe nga mendimi i tij. Une i thashe qe te mungon kultura dhe lexo e meso nga njerez qe kane nje kulture me te gjere se ty, beje ate kulture per vete. Kjo eshte arsyeja qe une kam ngritur kete forum dhe marr pjese ne kete forum: te ndaj ate qe di, dhe te mesoj nga ata anetare qe kane me shume kulture se une. Fleterrufete, sharrjet, ofendimet, etiketimet, jane pjese e kultures 50 vjecare komuniste, per te cilen une shkruaj me lart.

----------


## Toffee

> Ai me lart me quajti "anti-shqiptar" dhe "grek" pasi une kam kurajon te mendoj e shpreh mendimin tim qe eshte ndryshe nga mendimi i tij. Une i thashe qe te mungon kultura dhe lexo e meso nga njerez qe kane nje kulture me te gjere se ty, beje ate kulture per vete. Kjo eshte arsyeja qe une kam ngritur kete forum dhe marr pjese ne kete forum: te ndaj ate qe di, dhe te mesoj nga ata anetare qe kane me shume kulture se une. Fleterrufete, sharrjet, ofendimet, etiketimet, jane pjese e kultures 50 vjecare komuniste, per te cilen une shkruaj me lart.


Po edhe ti i nderuar na quan njerez qe smendojme edhe bejme cna kallezojne vetem se mendojme ndryshe nga ti.
Po e ben si "prifti": Beni ca them une e mos beni ca bej une..  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Deluvian

> Ministria e jashtme greke, dhe cdo ministri e jashtme e cdo vendi te botes, ate pune ka, qe te mbaje prononcime per probleme qe prekin lirite dhe interesat e shtetasve te saj apo te minoriteteve te saj ne vendet fqinje. Ministria e jashtme greke nuk flet ne emer te KOASH, Sinodi i Shenjte i KOASH i perbere nga 9 peshkope flet ne emer te KOASH. Dhe ashtu sic u prononcua Greqia, do prononcohen te gjitha vendet tona fqinje e vendet tona partnere, qe nga te gjitha vendet e BE e deri ne SHBA e me tej. Ashtu sic ka te drejte ministria e jashtme shqiptare te prononcohet per tensionet etnike e fetare qe ngrihen here pas here ne shtetin tone fqinj, Maqedoni. Ka te drejte pasi ne Maqedoni jeton nje minoritet i madh shtetasish maqedone me origjine etnike shqiptare.


S'du me ju fut fare keti muhabeti, po kjo me ngeli hale ne sy.
Sinqerisht mendon se Greqia apo cfaredo shteti tjeter ka te drejte te fuse hundet ne punet e brendshme te Shqiperis? Ne qofte se Greqia eshte kaq e shqetesuar per shtetasit dhe minoritetet e saj, pse nuk i merr mbrapsht ne Greqi e t'bim rehat ne shqiptaret se na lodhen trute n'toke tone? Shkon pastaj dhe krahason minoritetin shqiptar ne Maqedoni me at Grek ne Shqiperi qe esht shume here me i vogel. Dhe sa per ta ditur, nuk jam dakord qe ministria jone te nderhyje ne punet e brendshme te Maqedonise.

Kam shume rezerva per KOASH po nuk esht ktu vendi. Vetem nje pyetje kame per ty. A je kaq i verberuar nga fanatizmi fetar sa nuk e sheh qe kishe qe supozohet te jete e jona esht teresisht nen influencen greke?

----------


## BLEDI_SH

> Ai me lart me quajti "anti-shqiptar" dhe "grek" pasi une kam kurajon te mendoj e shpreh mendimin tim qe eshte ndryshe nga mendimi i tij. Une i thashe qe te mungon kultura dhe lexo e meso nga njerez qe kane nje kulture me te gjere se ty, beje ate kulture per vete. Kjo eshte arsyeja qe une kam ngritur kete forum dhe marr pjese ne kete forum: te ndaj ate qe di, dhe te mesoj nga ata anetare qe kane me shume kulture se une. Fleterrufete, sharrjet, ofendimet, etiketimet, jane pjese e kultures 50 vjecare komuniste, per te cilen une shkruaj me lart.


po vazhdoj pak daljen nga tema,nuk e kisha me te thenat e anetarit me lart,por sic e thashe dhe ne postimin tim,nje gje te tille ke shkruajtur dhe ne sh tema te tjera,madje duke karakterizuar injorant  dhe me fyerje te ndryshmj te ketij lloji,anetaret e forumit tend dhe duke i thene ketyre qe te lexojne dhe te mesojne nga ty,pra meqe e  perserite dhe nje here,u be shkak per pyetejet e mia.per mendimin tim nuk i thohet askujt lexo dhe meso nga mua,nqs ti shkruan dicka te drejt ai tjetri kushdo qoft do lexoje dhe mesoje pa ja kerkuar ti.
-si nuk i shkruajte 2 fjale per maskaradheqet greke qe po vazhdojne pa pushim duke futur hundet ne punet e brendshme te shqiperise(gje qe se ka bere asnje shtet tjeter otrodoks,e them kete se diku lexova qe the se eshte detyre e mpj te shteteve te tjera etj....),duke kthyer emgrant ne kufi apo torturuar ata duke i mbajtur aty me ore te gjata,me police qe i thone:na moret kishen,do e paguani ju,kjo eshte e pa pare,i morem kishen,cilin kishe i morem .permeti dhe kisha e grekerve eshte???

----------

mat (06-10-2013)

----------


## Mali Gjallica

Këmbanat bien për ata shqiptarë që mendojnë se janë shqiptarë, e që po shohin se si këto ditë po del hapur që Kisha Greke në Shqipëri është thjesht zgjatim i qeverisë Greke dhe Agimit të Artë. Kush është shqiptar i vërtetë bashkohet me kishën shqiptare e jo me atë greke të Janullatosit. Shqipëria nuk ka vend për kisha greke e xhami arabe!

----------


## Fehmikaciu

Me te vertet shume me kan shqetsuar lajmet e fundit ne PERMET,mua personalisht me vjen shum keq per keto ndodhi, besoj qe edhe ne keto situata te veshtira Shqipetaret e Permetit do ti kalojne ne menyren me te mir te mundeshme!!...une mendoj se ZOTI YN do ta ndriqoj rrugen e se vertetes dhe ti qetsoj ato zemra te lenduara nga keto stuhi dhe ta sjell PAQEN per te cillen kemi nevoj te gjith.

----------


## _MALSORI_

albo..

shkrim i bukur por shqetesim i kote..perpara se te shqetesohesh per zhurmen rreth kesaj te ashtuquajture kishe beje mire te hulumtoje me thelle pse gjithe kjo zhurme..duhej qe perpara se te shkruaje te hulumtoje kujt i intereson krijimi i kesaj tymnaje rreth kishes se permetit...po te hulumtoje me thelle do kuptoje se perveq se krijimit te nje tsunami ne nje gote uje nuk ka asgje tjeter brenda kesaj ngjarjeje..dhe ky tsunam eshte krijuar thjesht e vetem per te terhequr vemendjen e opinionit publik..fete ne shqiperi perballen me braktisjen totale te besimtareve dhe kjo ngjarje e prifterinjeve ortodokse ishte pikerisht nje katalizator per besimtaret e tyre qe ta kthejne vemendjen drejt kishes..shihe sa vete shkojne te falen ne kishe dhe do e vertetosh kete bindje time..shihi qindra kisha neper tere territorin shqiptar qe jane drejt rrenimit total pasi asnje besimtar nuk vete qofte edhe nje te diele pashke apo krishtlindje ..shihi mijera xhamia neper tere shqiperine qe pos imamit qe merr rrogen nuk kan as edhe nje besimtar gjate dites por vetem diten e bajramit..shkurt dhe shqip..komunitetet fetare jan ne zgripin me te thelle te tyre dhe per kete kerkojne te behet zhurme..ashtu siq beri zhurme komuniteti musliman per xhamine ne tirane po ben komuniteti orthodoks ne permet..

albo..

po te donin prifterinjt e kesaj kishe ta zgjidhnin urte e bute kete qeshtje do e benin krejt pa zhurme dhe ne menyren me te mire ..meqenese ne token prone te tyre eshte nje objekt me funksione te ndryshme me te kishes duhej ti kerkonin bashkise kompensim fizik diku tjeter dhe jo ta zaptonin nje prone publike..thjeshte nese me ke marre nje meter katror me jep nje meter katror..dhe te ndertonin nje kishe tamam siq i ka hije kishes e jo te rriheshin me policine per nje objekt me stil komunist..por prifterinjeve dhe atyre qe qendrojne pas ketyre prifterinjeve nuk ju interesonte zgjidhja paqesore..ju interesonte konflikti per tju thene besimtareve por edhe botes se ja si na dhunohen te drejtat tona..per te nxitur kryepeshkopin te deklaronte se po ndodhte nje 67 tjeter..e per me teper per te nxitur greqine per te mbrojtur te drejtat e besimtareve orthodokse ne shqiperi..

ja ..kjo eshte e gjithe tymnaja..dhe si tymnaje do davaritet ashtu siq erdhi..te jesh i bindur per kete..

----------

mat (06-10-2013),yllbardh (03-10-2013)

----------


## Archon

Interviste e Episkop Andonit ne Ora News

----------


## Ingenuous

> Albo.........


 :rrumbullak: 
C'pune ka Greqia me problemet e Kishes Ortodokse Shqiptare? A reagon Greqia per problemet me pronat qe ka kisha e Bullgarise apo e Serbise, ose e Maqedonise me shtetet e tyre?
Keto reagime e demaskojne kishen e Janullatosit, qe ne fakt nuk eshte as autoqefale e as shqiptare ne udheheqje. Apo tanime na paska edhe minoritet ne Permet?!

Nuk dua dhe as kam ndermend ta personalizoj diskutimin, le t'ia leme forumisteve, por Anti-shqiptarizmi eshte ul kembkryq dhe ketu dikush na u prek se ju ofendua Janullatosi  ( ndryshe nga c'u munduan ta ngjyrosin ketu). Kjo perpjekja per t'i dhene ngjyra emocionale te paqena ishte e turpshme. 

Duke ju permbajtur asaj qe kam thene qe ne komentin e pare, edhe sa detyra te mbeten per te permbushur ne interes te kishes dhe shtetit  shtetit grek ?

Dhe dicka mbi KOASHin dhe Janullatosin ne krye te saj.  
KOASH si institut dhe si krijese e Nolit, u themelua pikerisht me qellimin e heqjes se presionit greko-asimilues dhe greqizues te Patriarkanes se Stambollit dhe Kishes Greke Ortodokse si dhe forcimit te identitetit kombetar te shqiptareve ortodokse.  Pikerisht i nisur nga ky qellim statutet e para te KOASH e percaktonin qarte qe kryepeshkopi i kishes duhej te ishte patjeter i kombesise dhe shtetsise shqiptare.  Statuti i aprovuar nga komunistet ne 1950 dhe nga ai tjetri ne 1993, i hoqen keto kerkesa per ta ckombetarizuar KOASHin.  Janullatosi u pranua nga Ramiz Alia si egzark, e pastaj u emerua nga Patriarkana si kryepeshkop (duke shkelur vete dizpozitat e saja, gje kjo e dokumentuar mire nga Kristo Frasheri) pavaresisht kundershtimeve te forta te komunitetit te shqiptareve ortodokse. Me pak fjale, Janullatos eshte nje uzurpator i fronit te kryepeshkopit te KOASH dhe duket ditur politikat greke dhe pretendimet e tyre ndaj jugut te Shqiperise si dhe rolin thellesisht antishqiptar te klerit grek ortodoks, mbeshtetja e Janullatosit nga ana e kujtdo shqiptar (ortodoks a jo) eshte goxha e dyshimte.

Cdo njeri e do Shqiperine ne menyren e tij. 

Keto debate jane pa buke, dhe ndoshta shume te rrezikshme (sepse i bindin budallenjte qe kane te drejte) ... por shyqyr e kane rrezikshmerine te kufizuar vetem ketu tek forumi.

Ska vajtur njeri te heqe kryqin por per te zbatuar vendimin e gjykates. Kur vendos gjykata dhe zbaton Permbarimi, eshte e kote te vazhdosh te kakarisesh.

Keta legena qe vene kunja (duke filluar qe edhe me zaptimin e shtepise se kultures) per te percar njerez duhen rrahur si gomari ne lem!

----------

mat (06-10-2013)

----------


## gesti_7

Albo kam nje pyetje meqe ty te lindin vetvetiu disa pyetje nga kjo situate dhe jep disa keshilla.

Sipas jush paska nje vendim gjykate te dhene 10 vjet me pare ne lidhje me kete vend.
PSE kisha nuk e ka liruar kete godine duke qene se paska nje vendim te prere gjykate prej 10 vjetesh?
Neper shkrime te tjera ke dhene leksione mbi funksionimin e shtetit, demokracise, gjykatave etj etj.
Nqs kjo gjykate ka dhene vendim te padrejte, ku jane faktet dhe pse ne keto 10 vjete, kisha nuk e ka cuar ceshtjen ne strasburg (apo ne ndonje autoritet tjeter) por vazhdonte e mbante te zene objektin?
DUHET apo JO qe cdo komunitet fetar apo i cdo lloji tu bindet ligjeve te nje shteti?
Keto pyetje ja ke bere vetes ndonjehere?
Te lutem nese mundesh te me pergjigjesh por mundesisht pa ngjyrime emocionale.

----------


## Albo

> ja ..kjo eshte e gjithe tymnaja..dhe si tymnaje do davaritet ashtu siq erdhi..te jesh i bindur per kete..


Mos e ngaterro Permetin orthodhoks qe e ruajti besen orthodhokse te pacenuar per 600 vjet, e permetaret qe e moren besen e tyre me vete kudo ku emigruan ne bote, me beselenesit e tjere shqiptare. Kisha e Shen Marise se Permetit ka nje histori 300  vjecare dhe tradita orthodhokse e asaj krahine eshte me e pasura ne mbare Shqiperine.

Koka e Stath Melanit, qe u vetevesh prift ne Amerike pasi nuk kish qene i tille ne Shqiperi, nuk u pre nga "andartet (anonime) greke", u pre nga paria orthodhokse e qytetit si kunderpergjigje ndaj perdhosjes dhe sulmit qe iu be Kishes se Shen Marise dhe priftit qe sherbente ne Kishe nga nje grup i vogel te rinjsh nacionaliste nga fshatrat e Permetit, me qellim qe te emeronin ne krye te Kishes At Stath Melanin.

Lexo e meso per historine nga goja e njerit prej atyre qe e ndermoren kete akt ndaj Kishes ne ato vite: Spiro Naqe Kosova, nga fshati Kosove i Permetit:

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/thread...-Naqe-(Kosova)

Sulmi tjeter ndaj Kishes se Shen Marise se Permetit, u be ne 1967. Kur erdhi urdhri nga Partia ne Tirane per "rinine te sulmoje kishat, xhamite e teqete e vendit e ti shkaterroje", asnje permetar nuk doli ne rruge qe ta bente kete gje. Askush nuk iu afrua Kishes se Shen Marise qe te vinte dore mbi te. Dhe ne situaten e krijuar, doli nje njeri i Partise, nje komunist qe vinte nga nje familje me tradite orthodhokse, por qe ishte helmuar nga ideologjia komuniste, dhe u be trim, e si per ti treguar qytetit se nuk e kish frike Zotin, doli ai dhe hoqi i pari pllaken e pare nga catia me derrasa gurri e Kishes. Dhe ne ditet ne vazhdim, "heroi komunist i Permetit", do te mburrej e mbahej se ja, e vuri doren mbi Kishen dhe asgje nuk i ndodhi.

Nuk kaloi shume kohe, dhe ky njeri, u keput si gjethe peme dhe u shtri i vdekur ne mes te bulevardit te qytetit, me atak ne zemer, mu para Kishes qe ai prishi, qe tani ishte kthyer ne "shtepi kulture". Dhe kete histori e dine gjithe permetaret e vjeter, dhe nenat e gjyshet ua tregojne femijeve edhe sot e kesaj dite, per tu bere te futur ne zemrat e tyre friken e Perendise dhe per tu dhene mesimin qe asnjehere nuk duhet te vene dore mbi Kishen, asnjehere te mos i jene borxhlli Kishes, por gjithmone te hyjne ne te me frike dhe besim Perendie, dhe gjithmone te japin per Kishen e ta ndihmojne ate.

Njeriu qe dha urdher ne 1967 per mbylljen e Kishave, e kish emrin Mehmet Shehu. Se cfare i ndodhi atij dhe familjes se tij vite me vone, kete e dine gjithe shqiptaret. E mori shperblimin nga Perendia per kete akt. Njeriu ne krye te shtetit shqiptar, diktatori Enver Hoxha, sot nuk i gjendet as varri se ku e ka dhe do te kujtohet ne historine e Shqiperise e shqiptareve si nje nga njerezit me sadiste e gjakatare te botes.

Sa per ata qe fshihen dhe orkestrojne akte te tilla, zgjodhen qytetin e gabuar per ta bere. Ka me shume permetare jashte Shqiperise, se sa brenda saj dhe nese kujtojne se do te "bejne politike me shtepine e Zotit", ata do te marrin jo vetem shperblimin e Perendise, por do te hasin edhe me kunder-reagimin e permetareve me besim ne mbare boten.

Albo

----------

